# Need to get rid of some leather sofas



## Geri (Aug 27, 2008)

What can I do with them? Must be gone by Saturday as new ones are arriving.

They're not yet ready for the tip, one of them is still reasonably decent and the other is better than not having a sofa at all.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2008)

does the evergreen trust cover here? 

Or something like it.

eta: seems to be brixton only


----------



## Geri (Aug 27, 2008)

Never heard of them. I think Sofar Project are a bit choosy (they rejected my friend's sofa - don't think I co uld bear the humiliation of that!)


----------



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2008)

could try these people: http://www.frn.org.uk/

these people take furniture: http://www.frn.org.uk/directory/south_west.asp

I can't see the one in Knowle rejecting anything cos its not good enough


----------



## Geri (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, Emmaus is something to do with them - I was going to ring them tomorrow. Apparently they give jobs to homeless people mending furniturre.


----------



## zenie (Aug 27, 2008)

freecycle surely?


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 27, 2008)

Wiskey's beaten me to the frn link. As long as there's no stains and rips in the leather they should be quite happy to take them.
Remember I wanna see photos of the whole new living room


----------



## Geri (Aug 27, 2008)

Do cat claw marks count as rips? There are no specific stains but they are beige leather and a bit grubby from where the cats sit on them and general use. 

I thought about Freecycle but I'm not sure how to do it. I am signed up though.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2008)

on the left side is a box with Home, Messages, Photo's etc. 

Under messages it pays 'post' hit that. Start your message subject with "Offered:" Then say what and where in the message and when you want em shifted by.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2008)

might sound daft but sometimes the people delivering the new stuff will take away the old ones too.


----------



## Geri (Aug 27, 2008)

I've put a message on Freecycle (I think!)


----------



## wiskey (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah its there


----------



## hermitical (Aug 27, 2008)

also Gumtree (freebies)
Sofa Project (Old Market)

or you could take it down Greenbank View and leave it...join the rest of the fucking rubbish there


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2008)

Fuck off


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2008)

Banksy is having them now.


----------



## hermitical (Aug 27, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Fuck off


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 28, 2008)

Geri - I could do with a 2 seater - but i suspect you may not see me as a member of the deserving poor....


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll give you a two seater if you like.


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmm - and the gag that I fail to see is...? or have you mellowed with age ?  Surely not.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2008)

Duh


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 28, 2008)

In that case tell me more.  DOnt get it.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2008)

Fuck off


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 28, 2008)

Now I am back in my comfort zone - aww aint he sweet.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2008)

Tricked anyone into letting them film you recently (beyond your obvious boasting lies of brutal sustained violence  on here)


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 28, 2008)

Hidden camera work is a powerful tool, but as you suggest the eithics are complex, it's a very intersting subject and one I constantly ponder.

However as you well know you mook my camera is as huge and obtrusive as me.

In such cases release forms are not required.  I hope that is interesting and imformative.

As for my recnet output mostly anti bnp stuff ( i am proud to say I am on thier most wanted list and have a thread all aobut me on stormfont)  - daft funny stuff, some commercial stuff and a film about ashton court currently in post.

I am flattered you care.

See em on you tube 'zaskarfilms'

edit

I think that is enough about me now.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2008)

No you're not you div, and no there ain't. You don't even know who the BNP are in bristol. 

All that is easily stopped isn't it? 

See if you care.


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 28, 2008)

Why dont you do something constructive then and tell me so i can go harass them with a cam?
As for the right being after me I merely report anecdotes from others - frankly I dont care cos those on the right are even moe wussy than tossers on the left - like you.


----------



## Geri (Aug 28, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Geri - I could do with a 2 seater - but i suspect you may not see me as a member of the deserving poor....



I said to butchers last night that I would be willing to give them to Hitler if he turned up on time with a van (notwithstanding the fact that he is dead) but someone has already bagged the two seater and probably the three seater as well.


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 28, 2008)

Geri said:


> I said to butchers last night that I would be willing to give them to Hitler if he turned up on time with a van (notwithstanding the fact that he is dead) but someone has already bagged the two seater and probably the three seater as well.



Hitler was a vegetarian.  ;-)


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

You could always put it on the street round our way with a lock on it. 

If your turn your back on it it will be gone by the time you look back. You will need the padlock though as without it no-one will have it. They're choosy about what they nick.


----------

